# Experience Certificate Issue



## Juana26 (Jun 2, 2015)

Hi Team,

I am a new member to this forum and would like to clear one doubt. I would like to apply for FSW and was in the process of collecting the documents. I approached my employers to provide me the experience certificate in the prescribed format required by immigration office and all the MNC company which i have worked for, refused to provide a customized letter. My Manager from the current organization is also saying, it will be risk for her to issue such letter even in white paper as the legal binding of the company doesnt allow her to do so. Could you please guide me to over come this situation and fulfil my dream to relocate to canada.


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

It's difficult to know where you presently live. Presuming it's India I would suggest that you include a sheet of paper with the reason you don't have a report/recommendation from that company.


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

Can you get statements from (former) colleagues who can testify about what job you were holding etc?


----------



## Juana26 (Jun 2, 2015)

Auld Yin said:


> It's difficult to know where you presently live. Presuming it's India I would suggest that you include a sheet of paper with the reason you don't have a report/recommendation from that company.


Thanks for the advise. I have the mail send to the employer for having the experience letter in the format required by the immigration officer. I can attach that as well. Last time I have applied with a self affidavit along with the experience letter and got the file returned. So would like to make sure that one covering letter along with the mail send and the original experience letter will be enough for applying.


----------



## 261314 (Aug 22, 2013)

Juana26 said:


> Hi Team,
> 
> I am a new member to this forum and would like to clear one doubt. I would like to apply for FSW and was in the process of collecting the documents. I approached my employers to provide me the experience certificate in the prescribed format required by immigration office and all the MNC company which i have worked for, refused to provide a customized letter. My Manager from the current organization is also saying, it will be risk for her to issue such letter even in white paper as the legal binding of the company doesnt allow her to do so. Could you please guide me to over come this situation and fulfil my dream to relocate to canada.



Every co. has its own process of issuing such letters:-
1. Some don't issues such letters.
2. Some require taking multiple approvals from HR/PM/Supervisor, etc before finally issuing such letters.

You need to approach your HR to understand the exact process followed in your co.

Cheers
261314


----------

